# Team 7 - Sweet Dream (Funny Comic)



## Sahil (Jul 19, 2009)

*Click on image for full view 
​*


----------



## Hoshigusa (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome!!! I love how you drew the chibi's! I can't see any flaws...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2009)

Hilarious XD.

I like the chibi look and the colors. Like Hosh said, everything seems just right.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 20, 2009)

this is awesome

I lol'd


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 20, 2009)

very funny. even better since its with chibis *they usally show more emotion*


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 20, 2009)

great work on the colors and back textures and nice collab. 
Lolz at Narus dreams. I knew it would be something like that. 

If Sasuke had Naruto in his dream, it would have been canon


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

that's awesome!


----------



## Angel (Jul 21, 2009)

Lmao  Great job!! I love Sasuke's dream


----------



## Soldier (Jul 21, 2009)

I lawl'd.
Nice job on the colors, backgrounds, art, expressions... great job on everything, really.


----------



## MagicPony (Jul 22, 2009)

lmao funny shit. sasuke is super geh  i love it lol


----------



## Otori (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice job! Sasuke's dream is ridiculous!


----------



## Lacoste (Jul 22, 2009)

The funny part is it's true.


----------



## Floreindein (Jul 22, 2009)

What is sasuke's dream ? is it Sai with him ?


----------



## Sahil (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you guys for comments.. ^^

@Floreindein: Yep.. its Sai with him...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice I love the cuteness in it but where is the SasuNaru part of the story


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

lmao that was funneh


----------



## Sahil (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you ^^


----------



## darkblossom (Jul 25, 2009)

This is awesome.  I love the ideas for the dreams.  Great work.


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 26, 2009)

It's really cute and funny, I like it


----------



## Hisokaomi (Jul 26, 2009)

Naruto's expression is priceless!


----------



## Elle (Jul 26, 2009)

Very funny  and sweet drawing style .


----------

